# is alcohol make worse your derealization?



## Arcadius (Nov 11, 2010)

cause in my case make worse


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

prettynumb said:


> cause in my case make worse


In my case, I feel great when I am drunk but I feel worse the morning after, well along with the hangover my dp is terrible. But I think I have an alcohol problem, cause I just can't stop drinking no matter how I will feel the day after.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

I personally choose not to drink it, in the fear that it will make it worse. But i have had a beer when the symptoms first came, and it made them temporarily better.


----------



## whatthehell (Jul 27, 2010)

Cigs and Drinking make it worse. Dont quit though out of fear, because then you'll see beer and be like "NOOOO it will give me DP" and thats no good. I quit primarily for just being healthier. 
Cigs are a pain in the god damn ass.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

whatthehell said:


> Cigs and Drinking make it worse. Dont quit though out of fear, because then you'll see beer and be like "NOOOO it will give me DP" and thats no good. I quit primarily for just being healthier.
> Cigs are a pain in the god damn ass.


Hi, do cigs actually make it worse? Im currently cutting down and am deciding to quit after this deck. Ive heard this a lot and have often wondered if cigs really do have a bad effect on DP? And god damn i get the worse withdrawels trying to quit its going to be hell....


----------



## satantroll (Apr 21, 2010)

I have found that trying to quit cigs, or cutting back too much makes things worse. I am sure it would just be a temporary set back, but so far I'm sticking with them. I have been vaping (e-cigs) a bit too & it's going ok. I don't drink... Haven't had more than a sip or two here & there for at least 2 years now. I was finding that the drink had a huge negative impact.


----------

